# Water change add-ons



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

By sunday, tommorrow, I would've had my P's for a week. I am planning on doing their first 25% water change. So, my question is what to add with the water. I currently have CHLOROUT, CYCLE, PHAdjust down, and ICK Cure. Which one of those should I add? and if I add any do I add with regards to the new 25% water to the whole aquarium?

Replies are appreciated


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

probally chlorout

i dont add anything ever, unless i get ich


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> probally chlorout
> 
> i dont add anything ever, unless i get ich


 he can add a few drops just for a precaution of 1 drop/G of the replaced water.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

dechlorinator and a little stress coat for the tank disruption.
dixon


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I personally dont add anything when i do water changes. I dont have to use chlor out because my water isnt chlorinated (well water)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Another patient for you, Dr. Don









*_Moved to Water Chemistry_*


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I add chlorout per the amount of water I change and a little aquarium salt!!
That's it!!


----------

